# Limnophila sp 'wavy'



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Option,

Here is what my L. sp. 'Wavy' looks like growing in a medium light non-CO2 tank. I also grow L. aromatica submerged.

Back left corner


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

So the back L-corner is emersed L.aromatica that has been regrown submerged, right? If so, doesn't that look just like sp 'wavy'?!! 

BTW, nice school of corys...love it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Option,

Sorry, maybe I wasn't clear.....the back left corner is L. sp. 'Wavy' grown submerged. BTW I also grow it emersed and it looks basically the same.

It is a nice stem plant. It grows straight and not too fast and retains it older, lower leaves well. Nice lime green color.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes they look allmost the same emerged. Submersed growth is very diffetent


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay, not sure if people are misunderstanding my post....

I'm saying that L.aromatica grown emersed (like the kind you can get at a vietnamese grocery store) looks identical to Limnophila sp 'wavy' grown under water.

Anyone see what I'm saying yet?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh. No, they should not look very similar.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is the view of Limnophila sp. 'Wavy' from the top.

Grown on soil under 1.5 wpg T5HO in a non-CO2 tank.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

aqua-botanicae said:


> Here is the view of Limnophila sp. 'Wavy' from the top.
> 
> Grown on soil under 1.5 wpg T5HO in a non-CO2 tank.


Hope mine looks like this nice


----------

